# Hole identification



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been seeing a lot (100's) of these mounds appear. Most were in spring in struggling areas of lawn. I've removed 4 pines to fix my shade problem but guess these suckers are still around. I still saw these mounds in good areas with grass as well. Could they be mole crickets?













Also. What animal makes white turds that go on runny and then harden up?these white spots are popping up in quite a few areas.







Thanks yall


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm across the state from you and have zero to offer regarding the droppings but, as far as the ho,es, are you seeing / hearing cicadas?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

My guess would be a large bird like white Ibis.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yup, that's bird poop. 
As for the holes, I have them too. I do have a ton of cicadas, so may be those.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

http://urban-ipm.blogspot.com/2010/06/are-you-seeing-holes-in-your-lawn.html


----------

